# Wip



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I figured it's time to actually learn to sketch on this thing. After watching a video of this sketch being drawn for watercolor, I decided to try it on my tablet. I don't have a reference right now but I'll find it and post it here.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I found the video. It's by Patrick Ley-Greaves on YouTube.

The reference.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Got a little watercolor like painting done this morning. I like this style a lot and I may have to get some real watercolors to play with.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

love that sky & the colors


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you Meli. More detail to come!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So far so good!


----------

